# lotion bars



## wonderland (May 2, 2009)

apricot chamomile

beeswax
cocoa butter
jojoba oil
vitamin e


----------



## LJA (May 2, 2009)

OMG, the face molds are hysterical....lol.  They look great!!  I bet they feel even better.


----------



## heartsong (May 2, 2009)

*x*

  love the molds!  especially the smiley face!   

my skin seems drier this year. my elbows would just love your bars!

nice job!


----------



## wonderland (May 2, 2009)

LJA said:
			
		

> OMG, the face molds are hysterical....lol.  They look great!!  I bet they feel even better.



yeah, they're cute little rascals.  i used to make m&p soaps and i used those molds for guest soaps and samples.  

i've been wanting to make some for a while now, and they feel great.  i'd like to put them in round push-up tubes.  guess i should do a search.  LOL


----------



## wonderland (May 2, 2009)

*Re: x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> love the molds!  especially the smiley face!
> 
> my skin seems drier this year. my elbows would just love your bars!
> 
> nice job!



heh!  the first place i tested on was my elbows.  i love them!!


----------



## heartsong (May 3, 2009)

*x*

you might like to try one of these sites for tubes:

www.ebottles.com
www.sks.com


----------



## Dixie (May 3, 2009)

Too cute! luv um!


----------



## wonderland (May 3, 2009)

i found some here, heartsong...

http://www.chemistrystore.com/search.cg ... h+up+tubes


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

Those are so neat , I am sure they feel great on your skin. Way to go.

Kitn


----------



## Lindy (May 4, 2009)

Heartsong!!  Those look fantastic - I absolutely love those face molds and have been lusting after them forever!  Congrats on a fabulous looking lotion bar!


----------



## SimplyE (May 4, 2009)

ROFLMAO!!!!!  Those rock!!!  I can't stop giggling!


----------



## wonderland (May 4, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> *Heartsong!!  Those look fantastic *- I absolutely love those face molds and have been lusting after them forever!  Congrats on a fabulous looking lotion bar!



err...i made them.    

i got the molds off ebay about a year or so ago.  not expensive at all.


----------



## Lindy (May 4, 2009)

Wonderland - okay my brain is definately still asleep - they rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am so sorry for my brain fart -


----------



## wonderland (May 4, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Wonderland - okay my brain is definately still asleep - they rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am so sorry for my brain fart -


----------



## NewSoapieFreak (May 4, 2009)

You inspired me!  I made one to sell and one to use.  I had all of the ingredients already and it was so simple!

I'd love to make some in other fragrances soon.


----------



## honor435 (May 5, 2009)

So cool, so i melt ingredients, then put in mold, how long do i cure, or are they ready to use?


----------



## NewSoapieFreak (May 5, 2009)

honor435 said:
			
		

> So cool, so i melt ingredients, then put in mold, how long do i cure, or are they ready to use?



I unmolded after about an hour and used a few hours later.  Oh, I did stick it in the fridge for a while.  Seems a lot of people store them in the fridge, especially in hot weather since shea has a pretty low melting point.


----------



## wonderland (May 5, 2009)

honor435 said:
			
		

> So cool, so i melt ingredients, then put in mold, how long do i cure, or are they ready to use?



they're ready to use when they've hardened.



			
				NewSoapieFreak said:
			
		

> I unmolded after about an hour and used a few hours later.  Oh, I did stick it in the fridge for a while.  Seems a lot of people store them in the fridge, especially in hot weather since shea has a pretty low melting point.



i thought about putting them in the fridge but then decided not to.  i was worried they would "sweat" when i took them out to use.


----------



## honor435 (May 5, 2009)

imade some today! i did heart shapes and they do pop right out of molds! I scented some lemongrass and some ginger/white tea, the tea ones i did with cocoa butter, the kind smell like chocolate, oh well. It was fun and so easy. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------

